
[Vote] Would you give an "ebay for services" a chance? - papst
http://twitter.com/derpapst
======
ScottWhigham
"like translation or tutorial help"

How am I supposed to gauge what I would pay for those services given such a
small description? Are we translating a 500 page article or a sentence? A
tutorial on how to create a fax cover page in MS Word or a tutorial on how to
create paths in Illustrator? Too generic for me to offer value by voting.

------
chinmi
Lots of people have gone before you, but maybe you've got a fresh take on
this? I've done quite a lot of research on this subject, hit me up if you want
to talk about it!

